# Storm Pipe sizing



## Burnsy810 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, so I've been plumbing for 12 years and getting ready to take my master's test in Colorado. I have questions when it comes to sizing storm drains. The 2006 IPC book had a chart that made it very easy to size storm drains which I will attach. It had rainfall rate, sq. footage, and slope you need for what size pipe you need to use. Fast forward to the 2015 IPC. All it gives you is GPM and slope of drain to determine pipe size. Is there something that I am completely missing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks, 
AJ Burns


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's sad to see you came here 2 years ago, made a quick hello, you didn't really make an intro and you disappear and expect us to answer a question right on command.

I speak for many guys here, we gladly share info among ourselves but in order for that to happen we like guys who participate on the forum.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

3 posts in 3 years...why dont you ask the licensed plumber your working for?


----------



## Burnsy810 (Jul 9, 2017)

Whoa guys, ok I'm sorry. Yes, I joined this site a couple years ago hoping to get involved and some personal stuff came up and I forgot about this. Im just asking for tips on how to figure a chart out. Don't need to be snobby about it


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Burnsy810 said:


> Whoa guys, ok I'm sorry. Yes, I joined this site a couple years ago hoping to get involved and some personal stuff came up and I forgot about this. Im just asking for tips on how to figure a chart out. Don't need to be snobby about it


I beleive you have to do a conversion. 
Last time i had to do that was on my exam...
Thats just what MY codebook says though


----------



## Burnsy810 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks very much canuck plum Bob, that helps


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Last time that I sized roof drains was preparing for my master's exam. 


Doesn't your book have {2} charts, one for horizontal pipe & one for vertical pipe?










My code book is not recent. It has the rainfall charts that you speak of. With total rainfall per hour, then all that needs to be done is find the total sq. footage of the roof area and scan down the column to find which box has that sq. footage {or more} and then look to the left side to find the pipe size. Fairly easy. I'm not able to see the charts that you uploaded, they're too small, even with my glasses on I can't read them.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Burnsy810 said:


> Whoa guys, ok I'm sorry. Yes, I joined this site a couple years ago hoping to get involved and some personal stuff came up and I forgot about this. Im just asking for tips on how to figure a chart out. Don't need to be snobby about it


We're not snobby. There's A reason why some of the comments were made.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> i beleive you have to do a conversion.
> Last time i had to do that was on my exam...
> Thats just what my codebook says though


7.4.10.5
for the win!


----------



## Burnsy810 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> Last time that I sized roof drains was preparing for my master's exam.
> 
> 
> Doesn't your book have {2} charts, one for horizontal pipe & one for vertical pipe?
> ...


Yes, it has a chart for horizontal and vertical. That chart you are talking about is in the 2006 code book. Ther 2015 code book does not have that chart. It has GPM and his much slope you're going to use. Its completely changed and im having a hard time figuring out how to make conversions.


----------



## davidplumber (Feb 21, 2019)

Burnsy810 said:


> Hello everyone, so I've been plumbing for 12 years and getting ready to take my master's test in Colorado. I have questions when it comes to sizing storm drains. The 2006 IPC book had a chart that made it very easy to size storm drains which I will attach. It had rainfall rate, sq. footage, and slope you need for what size pipe you need to use. Fast forward to the 2015 IPC. All it gives you is GPM and slope of drain to determine pipe size. Is there something that I am completely missing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> AJ Burns


You cant cure stupid, only kill it.. :devil3:


----------

